# Halo Extreme Solo cycle.. Before and After.



## Oitepal (Jun 17, 2012)

Age:25
Weight before:205
Weight After:215

Okay I was meaning to do this a long time ago but was occupied by many things lol. This was a solo Halo Extreme log I put a lot into.

*?First off..The before picture is very pathetic. This was after LOSING about 16lbs of mass. I had broken my hand from a boxers fracture and had been away from the weight for about 14 weeks. Was a VERY long 
Break. So i decided to make the worst of it lol. I ate complete junk. Candy,fast food,pizzas etc. I didn't exercise besides work which is what prolonged my recovery due to I have to use my hands all day and I needed money lol.
* 
So I decided why not indulge my self now and see how much I can gain in 6 weeks of halo extreme.

I took 4 Pills a day for 6 weeks

2 in the AM and 2 in the PM

**?Note: Taking this high of a dosage for me caused a little more aggression and irritability than my usual 3 a day halo cycles. 

Sides: Yes as stated above a little more aggression. Some acne on my back. Not much new there though. I also lost a little hair. Though it came back about 4 weeks after the cycle. Don't know if it helped but i took biotin the 4 weeks while on PCT and noticed a nice hair gain (weird). Also incase anyone wanted to know the PCT was 6-bromo and a natty test booster. did the job for me.

Gains: GREAT strength gains!! By week 2 I was slapping more weight on every workout. I gained quite a bit on size went from (flexed)16.25 arms to 17.5..Ya i checked it many times lol. (No fluff)..Also while running halo I get a nice since of well being. 

Diet: Ehhh lol Not very clean alot of beef. Carbs etc. Not all good sources. 


Heres My Fat ass before lol
*




*
Also I didn't work on my legs because My knee was tweaked.

And this is about 5 Weeks and some days after. Not to bad For a mild PH.
*


----------



## Dath (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting this up bro...definately some positive changes in 6 weeks, great way to bounce back from your injury.

Edit: how long ago did you stop the halo?


----------



## Oitepal (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey Dath, Thanks man I appreciate the kind words. Its been about 8 weeks I'd say. I'm doing another cycle of Halo and Osta at the moment..Halo at 3 caps a day.  After cycle didn't notice any gain loss. Which I was stoked about. ALSO diet this time around is wayyyy better lol. During that cycle I had drank a night or two a week and was a regular smoker. I'm smoke and booze free. Woot! lol

NOT WISE TO DRINK WHILE ON A PH. Though I had done it. It was very stupid and would never recommend it.


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 17, 2012)

damn bro, nice job!


----------



## Oitepal (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks man!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for posting the review!


----------



## dsc123 (Jun 18, 2012)

Gained 10lbs and leaned out nice one bro


----------

